

Feynman's List - johnbm
http://dadalovelace.github.io/dada/feynmanslist.html

======
swamp40
I'm not sure social satire is your forté.

Maybe try again with the NAACP or UNCF websites?

Or, _maybe_ you could:

a) put away your childish things b) accept the world for what it is c) ask
yourself what _you_ could do to make this world (which we all live on,
together) a better place?

